# Forum is bad for my rating.



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

I like the forum.

But I think somehow that learning all the tricks, following the tips, and broadening my views with all the other stories shared here, has made have a more cynical attitude which shows in my mood while driving. Not that I am bad. but maybe I just refrain a bit from being extra-nice like I used to be.

My wating was a solid 4.85 for months. But in the past couple of months it has been coming down slowly not standing at 4.81.

Any other similar experiences?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

phuseche said:


> I like the forum.
> 
> But I think somehow that learning all the tricks, following the tips, and broadening my views with all the other stories shared here, has made have a more cynical attitude which shows in my mood while driving. Not that I am bad. but maybe I just refrain a bit from being extra-nice like I used to be.
> 
> ...


My experiences have made me somewhat cynical, participating in the forums has merely confirmed that my experiences were in no way unique. Your morale has little to do with anything you've read here.


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Hahaha true. It is the experiences. But somehow maybe before I was in denial. Thoughts were buried in wishful thinking. Reading things here brings all to the surface and confirms all the negative. Or else, why the change?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I feel your pain, better to know the deal and drive than be screwed and get taken advantage of. Knowledge is power, deadheading and not driving during the surge is losing time and money, and morale.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

This forum has nothing to do with it. It's Uber's BS rating system and not educating their clientèle that the only good rating for us is a 5. Everything else is considered a fail, even a 4.

Too many 4's and 3's and your overall average rating starts to slip.

_"They say you cant please all the people all the time...and last night all those people were at my show." - Mitch Hedberg RIP_


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I switched to a new radio station two months ago and my rating has increased from a 4.77 to a 4.82.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

phuseche said:


> I like the forum.
> 
> But I think somehow that learning all the tricks, following the tips, and broadening my views with all the other stories shared here, has made have a more cynical attitude which shows in my mood while driving. Not that I am bad. but maybe I just refrain a bit from being extra-nice like I used to be.
> 
> ...


Based on our Client data, our view is ratings accuracy is a function of NUMBER of rides. Kinda makes sense. The higher the number of rides, the more accurate the directional trend will be (as opposed to being dragged down/up by one particular ride). Not advocating that you all drive more rides (!), but just wanted to share our view on the math =)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

phuseche said:


> I like the forum.
> 
> But I think somehow that learning all the tricks, following the tips, and broadening my views with all the other stories shared here, has made have a more cynical attitude which shows in my mood while driving. Not that I am bad. but maybe I just refrain a bit from being extra-nice like I used to be.
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with the forum. 2016 is the Chinese year of the monkey. Next drunk shift, turn around and look at all the new clientele who can now afford Uber at the new rates. All will slot into place.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

One thing 99.9% of my passengers like and some of them love is the Beatles. It's amazing, people from all walks of life respond positively, they sing along etc.

I play the Yellow Submarine soundtrack, it's whimsical and jolly. The only problem is long rides, it's only 35 minutes before it repeats. I'm gonna make a longer custom playlist.

Here's the thing about Uber and cynicism: All big corporations strive to get more for less. Uber _is_ uniquely crass in their methodology, but not in their intent. Stay cool and enjoy the ride as long as it's sustainable. And enjoy the subculture you find yourself in. We are the reluctant game changers!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

phuseche said:


> I like the forum.
> 
> But I think somehow that learning all the tricks, following the tips, and broadening my views with all the other stories shared here, has made have a more cynical attitude which shows in my mood while driving. Not that I am bad. but maybe I just refrain a bit from being extra-nice like I used to be.
> 
> ...


Reality hits hard, especially when you begin to notice how clueless, rude, and entitled most of these pax truly are.

Don't sweat it, I tried really hard to appease riders and my ratings gradually down to 4.72 after 4 months of driving. By November I just try to be myself and I made it back up to 4.77-4.79 average.

btw, I don't see it as cynical but instead realistic. Because I'm certainly not going to be kissing ass for technically minimum wage and tear-and-wear for my own car. I'm nice enough but not a pushover.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

3.75 and they can go screw themselves. Ubers computer sent me an email today about my low rating, Uber can go screw themselves.


----------



## Blacula (Mar 9, 2016)

I am also at a solid 4.85. The forums really made me stop caring about my rating. When I worry about it too much I start to hate every pax.


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Uber ratings are like Ass_ _ _ _ _ !, everyone has one and they all stink!!!


----------

